# Making it up as I go along...



## mamaxtine (Jun 1, 2012)

hola,

so i'm making up dinner as i go right now. whipped out the ol'slow cooker and threw in about 4 cups of chicken broth, what was left of our frozen green beans, about 16 oz of diced ham cubes, a bag o'lentils, a couple cloves of minced garlic, and chopped up crispy bacon. oh, and a bay leaf on top. unless advised otherwise, my plan is to let that sit and cook for ehhhh....five to six hours on high. (checking the beans and lentils occasionally as it goes.) 

what do you think? my one and two year old are as likely to eat this as anything i cook whether good or bad, and the only other person i'm feeding is myself tonight so if it's plum nasty no one ever needs to know. BUT, if it's num-yummy as my eldest proclaims things at times, i'll have one more dish in the dinner arsenal, and i can whip the leftovers out for lunch for my husband tomorrow and look like a champ. ha.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to DC, Mamaxtine. It sounds like a good combination. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GLC (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, lentils with bacon and green beans is good, but five hours is kind of much for something that is done and on the edge of going soft after a thirty minute simmer. Check it in 30, 45 and 60, if it gets that far. 

But I did something like that last night, after standing in the kitchen without a plan. Lentils, some sweet corn the neighbor had dropped off, zucchini from the garden chopped, garlic, some chopped unions left from the night before, and what was left in a jar of diced pimento, all in homemade chicken stock from the freezer. Cubed ham mixed in at the end.


----------



## mamaxtine (Jun 1, 2012)

awesome, i love it when a plan comes together. 
this will henceforth be known as "what's left and lentils." wish I had had some onion left. 
this is my first attempt at adding lentils to anything, so I've been diligently checking their progress. thank you for the input!


----------



## GLC (Jun 1, 2012)

That's why I always keep lentils around for those evenings when "cuisine" has to give way to "gimme eat." The cooking time is compatible with so many other things. The squashes and even rice. I do, though, saute onions, garlic, peppers and such as the first step. They do better that way than plain boiled.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like a great plan for comfort food and I am sure it be mouth watering with the bacon and such.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 1, 2012)

I like your topic header, it just needs a pic to go with it and I may have me a new avatar.


----------



## mamaxtine (Jun 1, 2012)

*...and they all lived happily ever after.*

"what's left and lentils" was a smash. except with the two year old, but i don't think he's the best judge of things since he has refused to eat anything today, including my awe-inspiring german apple pancake breakfast feast (it was beautiful.) 

the husband insisted on a bowl of "wl&l" before leaving for work. niece, nephew, brother-in-law, and 1 year old all approved with their silent, intent eating. 

ended up taking 4 hours or so, and had to add a bit more hot water. next time with some cornbread i think. yes that would be rad.

thanks! thanks! and thanks!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to DC, my best friend lives in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice job!  Welcome to DC!


----------



## GLC (Jun 1, 2012)

mamaxtine said:


> the husband insisted on a bowl of "wl&l" before leaving for work. niece, nephew, brother-in-law, and 1 year old all approved with their silent, intent eating.



Another reason I like lentils. They hold up remarkably well in the refrigerator overnight without mushing.


----------

